# Is Hashimoto's the same as . . .



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

. . . an autoimmune hypothyroid disease? The reason I ask is that the word "Hashimoto's" was not in the results letter I got from my endocrinologist, but from what I've been able to read online, Hashimoto's seems to be the only autoimmune thyroid disorder that has to do with hypothyroid.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it is Cymry. I had one Endocrinologist tell me that they were trying to get away from calling it Hashimoto's, but never gave me a reason. *shrug*


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

That's what I thought it was. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hypothyroid is a condition. It can be caused by autoimmune diseases such as Hashimotos' Thyroiditis, or non-autoimmune factors.

About 80% of hypothyroid cases are caused by autoimmune Hashimoto's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cymry said:


> . . . an autoimmune hypothyroid disease? The reason I ask is that the word "Hashimoto's" was not in the results letter I got from my endocrinologist, but from what I've been able to read online, Hashimoto's seems to be the only autoimmune thyroid disorder that has to do with hypothyroid.


The word Hashimoto's is used interchangeably w/ the word Thyroiditis. From what I have read, they are one and the same.

And...........................really can only be diagnosed by FNA. Anything else is suggestive and conjecture.

There are other causes of course.

You may wish to read this....................

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

My doctor didn't want to call it Hashi's but wouldn't run more tests. The best I could do was to get him to agree that it's probably Hashi's because that's what it's most likely to be.... I think doctors don't like to commit them selves to labels... or at least mine doesn't.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually most doctors are locked in to the tests they can perform and be reimbursed for by the insurance company. So if they're not running tests as you think they should, that's probably the reason.

Most PPO plans are generous with allowing doctors to decide which tests to run. Other plans are usually very strict.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Actually most doctors are locked in to the tests they can perform and be reimbursed for by the insurance company. So if they're not running tests as you think they should, that's probably the reason.
> 
> Most PPO plans are generous with allowing doctors to decide which tests to run. Other plans are usually very strict.


You nailed it.


----------

